

Im a finalist for Intel Innovators - "Invest in me" - zbruhnke

ok Hacker News I need your help.<p>The inaugural Intel Innovators program has just launched and our new startup is a finalist to win 100k.<p>here's the problem. It is basically a popularity contest to get in the top 5 from the 20 finalists. So I need your "investments"<p>The facebook app gives you "Social Capital" and asks you to invest in the idea of your choice.<p>Our idea is Medmonk, and we are changing healthcare for the better. We plan on driving down the cost of healthcare by piecing together existing sources of funding (Foundations, Manufacturer Coupons, Co-Pay Assistance programs and even insurance company funds) to drive down the cost of prescription medications.<p>Please go check out the Intel Innovators link and vote for Medmonk<p>http://apps.facebook.com/intelinnovators/pitch
======
zbruhnke
clickable link

<http://apps.facebook.com/intelinnovators/pitch>

